# To Continue or Not K



## Nittin Nana (Nov 15, 2014)

I was given some Red Heart Super Saver 100% Acrlyic yarn for free. I started to knit a hat for my son. I don't like knitting with the yarn, it's scratchy. Here are my questions. Will it soften after washing with softener? Will it pill?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

It well soften up beautifully. I have not had any of it pill. I have used more expensives yarns pill but never red heart...


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Life's too short to knit with unpleasant yarn!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have had some that softened and others that feel more like hard plastic. I always feel the yarn before I get it. If it was given to you use it or Not no explanation needed. "It didn't work out, into the trash or use it for package ties & tassels, or perhaps plastic flowers.) Have a great day & don't waste too much time on some thing you don't enjoy.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, it will completely change how it feels when you wash it and put it in the dryer. It's the dryer that makes the difference. You can add softener but I have not noticed that softener makes a difference since acrylic does not absorb liquid. 
I rescued a bag of acrylic yarn from the senior center (mostly Red Heart) ...some of the yarn is so old that I was uncertain how it would feel. I've been kitting it up by making hats for the elementary school and everyone of them was transformed in the dryer. They are nice and soft. Not my favorite yarn either but free is a good price! &#128515;


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have had some that softened and others that feel more like hard plastic. I always feel the yarn before I get it. If it was given to you use it or Not no explanation needed. "It didn't work out, into the trash or use it for package ties & tassels, or perhaps plastic flowers.) Have a great day & don't waste too much time on some thing you don't enjoy.


----------



## grammykaryn (Dec 26, 2012)

I've actually liked this yarn better than some expensive yarn I've worked with. I always wash and dry it after it's done


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

wash a bit of the yarn that has not been knitted and see if you feel a difference in it before you rip out what you have already done. Most yarns soften nicely in a bath of water with a dollop of hair conditioner in it. NO fabric softener.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a Cardigan that I knit with Red Heart Super Saver at least 20 years ago. It did eventually "pill" but I went over it with a sweater shaver and it looks as good as new. I have knit many Afghans with Red Heart and they are really nice and soft after washing and so far they haven't pilled. It is one of my favorite yarns.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

No need to try any softening products on it because acrylic won't absorb - - coating it is all you'd be doing, and that won't help.

Just knit a simple 5x5 inch garter stitch swatch, then wash and dry it.

Since it's acrylic, don't over dry it - - it's the tumbling that does the trick.

How it comes out will tell you if you should continue using the yarn.

I use RHSS all the time and never have a problem with my finished projects.

~~~


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

If you really don't like the feel *while* you are knitting, tie the yarn in hanks, place in a pillowcase or lingerie bag and machine wash normal and dry medium. Roll in a ball and try the yarn again. If you still don't like it, re-gift to the local church, YWCA, Girl Scouts. Someone out there will love it (like me).


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I have knit for years with Red Heart yarn. It always softens up when you wash & dry it. Since I knit for charity, I wash with unscented detergent and use unscented softener - or an unscented softener sheet in the dryer. It doesn't matter which one, they both work. I wash in cold water & dry them on low heat.

Some Red Heart yarns feel stiffer than others when working with them. The darker yarns and the variegated yarns seem to have more dye on them. But they come out fine once they're washed.


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't like knitting with Red Heart yarn-I, too, find it scratchy and generally unpleasant.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

The heat from the dryer is what softens up the Red Heart yarn or any acrylic yarn.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Nittin Nana said:


> I was given some Red Heart Super Saver 100% Acrlyic yarn for free. I started to knit a hat for my son. I don't like knitting with the yarn, it's scratchy. Here are my questions. Will it soften after washing with softener? Will it pill?


I don't believe it will get softer. I find that yarn 'squeaky' and it makes me cringe to use it. Figured I am too old to work on a project with yarn I don't like. Life is too short.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

It does soften after washing but I've had it pill if I dried it in a hot dryer so now I dry it on a low heat.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Hot dryer=good tip


Jean Keith said:


> It does soften after washing but I've had it pill if I dried it in a hot dryer so now I dry it on a low heat.


----------



## tattinrn (Dec 6, 2011)

All types of yarn have their place in my stash - I do use 
Red Heart for many things I do for my grandchildren. Toys and such wash well and last forever. The hats for the older girls survive nicely inspite of the rough treatment they receive - The colors are great and I have found it softens very nicely in the laundry.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Red Heart is a reputable company. This is one of their best sellers. Why would they make a yarn that was so inferior. This one wears like iron, softens in the wash, doesn't pill and doesn't fade. It's done fine by me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

laceweight said:


> Life's too short to knit with unpleasant yarn!


I agree. If it is not a joy to knit with, why bother. It doesn't matter to me if it softens up after washing..... I have to sit and knit with it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. If it is not a joy to knit with, why bother. It doesn't matter to me if it softens up after washing..... I have to sit and knit with it.


We know your feelings about acrylics and this type of yarn. To each his/her own.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Nittin Nana said:


> I was given some Red Heart Super Saver 100% Acrlyic yarn for free. I started to knit a hat for my son. I don't like knitting with the yarn, it's scratchy. Here are my questions. Will it soften after washing with softener? Will it pill?


Yes it softens up very nicely after washing.
No it will not pill.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> It well soften up beautifully. I have not had any of it pill. I have used more expensives yarns pill but never red heart...


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

DesertPurl said:


> Yes, it will completely change how it feels when you wash it and put it in the dryer. It's the dryer that makes the difference. You can add softener but I have not noticed that softener makes a difference since acrylic does not absorb liquid.
> I rescued a bag of acrylic yarn from the senior center (mostly Red Heart) ...some of the yarn is so old that I was uncertain how it would feel. I've been kitting it up by making hats for the elementary school and everyone of them was transformed in the dryer. They are nice and soft. Not my favorite yarn either but free is a good price! 😃


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

grammykaryn said:


> I've actually liked this yarn better than some expensive yarn I've worked with. I always wash and dry it after it's done


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

rainie said:


> If you really don't like the feel *while* you are knitting, tie the yarn in hanks, place in a pillowcase or lingerie bag and machine wash normal and dry medium. Roll in a ball and try the yarn again. If you still don't like it, re-gift to the local church, YWCA, Girl Scouts. Someone out there will love it (like me).


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> I have knit for years with Red Heart yarn. It always softens up when you wash & dry it. Since I knit for charity, I wash with unscented detergent and use unscented softener - or an unscented softener sheet in the dryer. It doesn't matter which one, they both work. I wash in cold water & dry them on low heat.
> 
> Some Red Heart yarns feel stiffer than others when working with them. The darker yarns and the variegated yarns seem to have more dye on them. But they come out fine once they're washed.


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tattinrn said:


> All types of yarn have their place in my stash - I do use
> Red Heart for many things I do for my grandchildren. Toys and such wash well and last forever. The hats for the older girls survive nicely inspite of the rough treatment they receive - The colors are great and I have found it softens very nicely in the laundry.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Red Heart is a reputable company. This is one of their best sellers. Why would they make a yarn that was so inferior. This one wears like iron, softens in the wash, doesn't pill and doesn't fade. It's done fine by me.


 :thumbup: 
Been in business for over 70 years!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Why not finish the item wash and dry then make your own judgements. Red Heart has a place in my stash and I like how it softens after washing and drying. Wears well and lasts through repeated machine washings.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Isn't it interesting all the various suggestions...love it! Here is one more should you still find the yarn "scratchy"---if there is a daycare center nearby or even maybe a Kdg. class in your local elementary school--the teacher might be able to use the yarn for crafts--this is not my original idea, a friend suggested it! Guess there isn't any waste when crafts are involved for little hands to actually work with--and not watch a video to use their imagination!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> Isn't it interesting all the various suggestions...love it! Here is one more should you still find the yarn "scratchy"---if there is a daycare center nearby or even maybe a Kdg. class in your local elementary school--the teacher might be able to use the yarn for crafts--this is not my original idea, a friend suggested it! Guess there isn't any waste when crafts are involved for little hands to actually work with--and not watch a video to use their imagination!


Very nice. There is a place for every yarn. We haven't even touched the fact that this an affordable yarn for many knitters.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Nittin Nana said:


> I was given some Red Heart Super Saver 100% Acrlyic yarn for free. I started to knit a hat for my son. I don't like knitting with the yarn, it's scratchy. Here are my questions. Will it soften after washing with softener? Will it pill?


Red Heart will soften when washed. I use Woolite to wash in cold water and add a little Downy to the rinse. As for the pilling, the only time I have to worry about pills on my Red Heart stuff is after they have been used for a couple of years! Many, many, many washings. Then all I do is get the trusty sweater shaver out and shave the item. Looks brand new. Once I got a batch that did not hold up as well as other Red Heart yarn I had used, but that was the one time in about 41 years!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Why not finish the item wash and dry then make your own judgements. Red Heart has a place in my stash and I like how it softens after washing and drying. Wears well and lasts through repeated machine washings.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been using RED HEART [& other yarns] for 67 YEARS.
When you need something affordable, long-lasting, easy care and that will stand up to hard use, it's the go-to that beats all else IMHO.
Some folks don't like it.
Some folks do.
I say it has its place just like everything else in creation.
Anywhoo, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!
NB: 
The darker colors and the reds are prone to bleeding and may be a little bit stiff to work with initially. I think it's the DYES that cause this; but I may be wrong. There are so many yummy colors in their Super Saver line........


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't use fabric softener with acrylic yarn, it takes out the stretch of the yarn and the project will be out of proportion. Has anyone unwound a ball of Red Heart, tied it in skeins and washed and dried it? Everyone complains about the stiffness until it is washed. I wonder how it would work to wash it without unwinding it. Put it in a lingerie bag and give it a trip through the washing machine and dryer. I might try that.


----------



## clumberug (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't know if I th will soften but you could use it to male Wildlife Rescue Nests. Easy and quick and it will work for the animals. It will get washed often.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

For the price, the wide selection of colors and availability it is a good, long lasting yarn for many projects and will get softer as you use it. Having made too many projects to count with it, I am a fan.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I use red heart all the time. It is wonderfully soft and durable. When finished wash and dry as normal and you will be shocked.


----------



## Nittin Nana (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your insights on this. I always forget to knit up a sample and put it thru the wash and dry routine, such a simple answer. You are the best.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't like knitting with Red Heart Super Saver. It is very scratchy to work with. I hate the way it feels in my hands. So, I haven't used it in years. I agree with the KPer who said that life is too short to knit with unpleasant yarn. There are plenty of reasonably priced yarns out there, so you have a big choice.

Hazel


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. If it is not a joy to knit with, why bother. It doesn't matter to me if it softens up after washing..... I have to sit and knit with it.


Repeat and repeat.. We got it th first million times..you hate red heart..your opinion.

Lots of people like it...I think I would follow the advise of swatching and washing/drying..your opinion is truly the only one that matters. Just as my opinion is the only one that matters in my knitting. I try many different yarns and make my own choices on what I like and don't like. Swatching is what I do to determine if I enjoy it.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

I use it occasionally and it does soften up nicely after washing and drying in the dryer.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Nittin Nana said:


> I was given some Red Heart Super Saver 100% Acrlyic yarn for free. I started to knit a hat for my son. I don't like knitting with the yarn, it's scratchy. Here are my questions. Will it soften after washing with softener? Will it pill?


This yarn is scratchy at first, but it softens A LOT when washed! Almost more than you can imagine. And it lasts forever! Does not fade, does not pill, machine wash and dry. It is the perfect tough use, easy care yarn.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> Put it in a lingerie bag and give it a trip through the washing machine and dryer. I might try that.


I did this with some yarn that had been in my mom's garage that was dusty and stale smelling. It worked great!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I just made a Broncos colors hat , the orange was very soft, the blue a little stiff. I made a lemon and an apple or two, one red was soft the other stiff, none have been scratchy. I always wash and dry them and they are fine. I am going to try a dark blue skein in a laundry bag and see what happens. I may be detangling forever if any thing breaks loose as my crochet barrel of thread did!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you gently soak and rinse in hair conditioner then let air dry? I usually do this after finished, but if you are careful, you may be able to do this with the work in process.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Red Heart is a reputable company. This is one of their best sellers. Why would they make a yarn that was so inferior. This one wears like iron, softens in the wash, doesn't pill and doesn't fade. It's done fine by me.


I agree. I also think many don't seem to know that Red Heart Super Saver is only one of many yarns made by Red Heart. Afghans I made with Super Saver over 40 years ago are still in great shape.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Very nice. There is a place for every yarn. We haven't even touched the fact that this an affordable yarn for many knitters.


Yes, the affordability is a very important point, too. Thanks for bringing that into the discussion.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. If it is not a joy to knit with, why bother. It doesn't matter to me if it softens up after washing..... I have to sit and knit with it.


Red Heart Super Saver may not be a joy for you so, of course, you should not knit with it. It is a joy for me so I frequently use it for items I crochet. It's a matter of everyone being free to choose what they prefer.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> It well soften up beautifully. I have not had any of it pill. I have used more expensives yarns pill but never red heart...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have an afghan that was made over 50 years ago, by my Mother, using Red Heart. It is soft, does not pill, and colors are still vibrant.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Perfect for afghans and baby blankets because of the easy wash and dry. Never had a problem with pilling and always softens beautifully in the washer/dryer.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

hee!hee! interesting remarks--and opinions of Red Heart. Again, this is why there are SO many choices in everything--some like Ford vehicles, others like a Dodge! Choose what you like...and enjoy doing what you are doing. As for me, knitting since 1962--and Red Heart is my choice #l. And, for me, I haven't found black or other dark colors bleed--maybe I've just been fortunate. I will stick to Red Heart--good, basic yarn and not as expensive as others. Take your pick--it's out there for everyone!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

KroSha said:


> No need to try any softening products on it because acrylic won't absorb - - coating it is all you'd be doing, and that won't help.
> 
> Just knit a simple 5x5 inch garter stitch swatch, then wash and dry it.
> 
> ...


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Some people, say it doesn't soften after washing and drying, but I do believe they are in the minority. I have used it since I first started knitting, and it has always softened up after washing and drying. I have even just washed it and blocked it and it still softens up. Maybe not quite as much, but when the wearer washes it they will probably dry it too, and it will soften even more. In all the posts I have read about this Most of the people agree that it does soften.
Sue


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I use it for afghans but I don't think I'd want to use it for clothing. Lots of bright colors, & I usually get it for 50 cents a skein at the thrift stores!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I don't believe it will get softer. I find that yarn 'squeaky' and it makes me cringe to use it. Figured I am too old to work on a project with yarn I don't like. Life is too short.


I agree. I have used it in the past to crochet afghans and they do wear like IRON ! I do not enjoy knitting with it but I have.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. If it is not a joy to knit with, why bother. It doesn't matter to me if it softens up after washing..... I have to sit and knit with it.


I'm with you. I want to relax and enjoy my knitting.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Repeat and repeat.. We got it th first million times..you hate red heart..your opinion.
> 
> Lots of people like it...I think I would follow the advise of swatching and washing/drying..your opinion is truly the only one that matters. Just as my opinion is the only one that matters in my knitting. I try many different yarns and make my own choices on what I like and don't like. Swatching is what I do to determine if I enjoy it.


Oh for Pete's sake lighten up already!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Louette said:


> Oh for Pete's sake lighten up already!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

When I am using a RH yarn that feels scratchy, I scrunch it in my hands and kind of rub it as I knit it; seems to soften it a bit. And it always gets really soft after washing. All yarns have their place in my knitting world!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Look around.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Louette said:


> Oh for Pete's sake lighten up already!


Really?? I said the same, swatch, wash, dry, form your own opinion....I have no favorite or yarn I hate. Use, what you like!

Yes! AK has made it clear, she doesn't like it...if saying so is something I need to lighten up about maybe she needs to lighten up with her repeating over and over and over. Lighten up...you are the one who for Pete,'s saked me! Happy knitting.. To the attic for me where it is less likely that stating anything is offensive to most...that is why so few of us even post anywhere else any more.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Really?? I said the same, swatch, wash, dry, form your own opinion....I have no favorite or yarn I hate. Use, what you like!
> 
> Yes! AK has made it clear, she doesn't like it...if saying so is something I need to lighten up about maybe she needs to lighten up with her repeating over and over and over. Lighten up...you are the one who for Pete,'s saked me! Happy knitting.. To the attic for me where it is less likely that stating anything is offensive to most...that is why so few of us even post anywhere else any more.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Nittin Nana said:


> I was given some Red Heart Super Saver 100% Acrlyic yarn for free. I started to knit a hat for my son. I don't like knitting with the yarn, it's scratchy. Here are my questions. Will it soften after washing with softener? Will it pill?


If it doesn't feel good in your hands chances are it's not going to feel good on his head. Just my humble opinion. Some of these folks want to get nasty again. Okay maybe not nasty but beating a DEAD horse. I hope you tell us what you decide to to. All the best,Louette


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Louette said:


> If it doesn't feel good in your hands chances are it's not going to feel good on his head. Just my humble opinion. Some of these folks want to get nasty again. Okay maybe not nasty but beating a DEAD horse. I hope you tell us what you decide to to. All the best,Louette


Look around.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Look around.


 LOOK AROUND ? I guess I'm missing something. I don't know Amy but I didn't see her mentioning anyone in her comment and my lighten up was just that. Every time there is a post about acrylic yarn there are a few that just have to stick a finger in Amy's back or face or what ever. Just as you tier reading her comments I too am tired of reading such petty comments.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Louette said:


> LOOK AROUND ? I guess I'm missing something. I don't know Amy but I didn't see her mentioning anyone in her comment and my lighten up was just that. Every time there is a post about acrylic yarn there are a few that just have to stick a finger in Amy's back or face or what ever. Just as you tier reading her comments I too am tired of reading such petty comments.


and we get tired of reading your complaints too. If you don't like it, why do you do it? Pot to kettle here


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Louette said:


> LOOK AROUND ? I guess I'm missing something. I don't know Amy but I didn't see her mentioning anyone in her comment and my lighten up was just that. Every time there is a post about acrylic yarn there are a few that just have to stick a finger in Amy's back or face or what ever. Just as you tier reading her comments I too am tired of reading such petty comments.


Petty?? I am not going there with you. I have an opinion, differs from yours, 
I have a thought process..differs from yours..

You chose to post a for Pete's sake...so you are the one to get nasty...you made a conscious choice to direct your self to involvement... So no whining when it bites your butt..if it tires you... Don't read them, or comment on them...

Believe you have now directed this topic to the...dare I say it.....the ATTIC!!!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

What ever! I'm sure I'm not the only who is tired of the crap.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> and we get tired of reading your complaints too. If you don't like it, why do you do it? Pot to kettle here


Awesome!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Really you guys are great.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well..I guess we are even..everyone is tired of someone's crap...


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I wasn't looking to be even just to be fair. I don't understand all of this unkindness. Nitting Nana ? Simply stated she wasn't enjoying knitting with this yarn and you see where it ends?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Louette said:


> I wasn't looking to be even just to be fair. I don't understand all of this unkindness. Nitting Nana ? Simply stated she wasn't enjoying knitting with this yarn and you see where it ends?


and you did your share to get it to this point.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Louette said:


> I wasn't looking to be even just to be fair. I don't understand all of this unkindness. Nitting Nana ? Simply stated she wasn't enjoying knitting with this yarn and you see where it ends?


Well, lookie that- KnanaKnits must be familiar to Nitting Nana. I thought something looked a little quirky here.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Rut row! Scooby Doo....


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oops!!!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Louette said:


> I wasn't looking to be even just to be fair. I don't understand all of this unkindness. Nitting Nana ? Simply stated she wasn't enjoying knitting with this yarn and you see where it ends?


Even, meant we all get tired of someone's crap, almost daily, in our life.

Fair? So, NittingNana, got wonderful suggestions, ideas, and answers...thats fair....

You decided it was time to lighten me up..so I am enlightening you...if you choose to comment on my posts, you have given me permission so to speak, to comment back... that is fair also. I am not being nasty...just responding....I believe it ended here due to your for Pete's sake lighten up....

If you stck your hand in a fire..you get burnt....I am not upset with you...just responding to your post...

Happy knitting..with whatever yarn you choose!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Louette said:


> What ever! I'm sure I'm not the only who is tired of the crap.


I think we all are. When I posted my comment I purposely quoted another knitter who said the same thing.... MANY people said the same thing, FYI. Yes. It is my opinion and suggestion that I shared. The OP asked for our opinions and I would estimate the replies are about 50/50 in favor and against. Nothing "sinister" going on here. No reason to "call out" anyone for sharing their own opinion and or suggestion....

Rule number one on the forum rules is to "be polite" when posting. I realize the Attic is an exception.... Those who post there are free to call others names, criticize their work, call each other fat and insult other's appearances. The Main page is for helpful and polite conversation (including personal opinions) Just a friendly reminder.

This is probably a very good idea.....
"To the attic for me where it is less likely that stating anything is offensive to most...that is why so few of us even post anywhere else any more."

The attic IS the place for negative and nasty comments.... Your comments would most likely be better received posted there.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I think we all are. When I posted my comment I purposely quoted another knitter who said the same thing.... MANY people said the same thing, FYI. Yes. It is my opinion that I shared. The OP asked for our opinions and I would estimate the replies are about 50/50 in favor and against. Nothing "sinister" going on here. No reason to "call out" anyone for sharing their own opinion....
> 
> Rule number one on the forum rules is to "be polite" when posting. I realize the Attic is an exception.... Those who post there are free to call others names, criticize their work, call each other fat and insult other's appearances. The Main page is for helpful and polite conversation (including personal opinions) Just a friendly reminder.
> 
> ...


You were ahead before you edited..was gonna leave it, but
...you edited to call me out!

So...your little fuzzy fits are the crap most of us are sick of! You have nothing new to say...so you repeat the same old worn out stuff.

To the attic this will eventually go...you will make sure it does.....it no longer pleases you...so send it to the attic where the real people are..and not living lies and fantasy..no wonder you don't like it there..

Just a reminder.. Keep it polite.. Main you know..main..not the attic or where you dwell..the bargain basement..do they have nice airplanes and instructors there?? Beware of flying instructors who give coupons and discounts so your lesson is only..1.00...aren't you going somewhere to do volunteer work....soon we hope!!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

So much fuss and what seems a nasty fight--over nothing. Either read the posts or don't--but, such nasty comments are childish. There are so many more important things to think about--why all the effort to be so negative!! I really do not understand it....let's be grateful we DO have choices....ease up guys! With all the turmoil, violence, protests, name-calling, terrorism, etc., etc., KP should be, in MY opinion, a "happy" place to go to get away from all the sadness in the world. Maybe "lighten up" could become a positive thought.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

---- Giggle Giggle ----- :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Someone has continued to (mis)read the Attic ----- :lol: :lol: :lol:
Tattooed eyebrows on famous people and what age can do.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> ---- Giggle Giggle ----- :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Someone has continued to (mis)read the Attic ----- :lol: :lol: :lol:


and just whom are you referring to with your statement? :thumbdown:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> So much fuss and what seems a nasty fight--over nothing. Either read the posts or don't--but, such nasty comments are childish. There are so many more important things to think about--why all the effort to be so negative!! I really do not understand it....let's be grateful we DO have choices....ease up guys! With all the turmoil, violence, protests, name-calling, terrorism, etc., etc., KP should be, in MY opinion, a "happy" place to go to get away from all the sadness in the world. Maybe "lighten up" could become a positive thought.


I like that idea. At least a place to come together and share the things that we all like like knitting and crocheting. As far as the lighten up goes I meant to to mean just that. To much time wasted to argue.Have a warm a peaceful night.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Louette said:


> I like that idea. At least a place to come together and share the things that we all like like knitting and crocheting. As far as the lighten up goes I meant to to mean just that. To much time wasted to argue.Have a warm a peaceful night.


You too....warm..peaceful..


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

If I don't like the way it feels, I don't use it.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

luvrcats said:


> ......... KP should be, in MY opinion, a "happy" place to go to get away from all the sadness in the world. Maybe "lighten up" could become a positive thought.


Well, that went downhill pretty fast:



luvrcats said:


> and just whom are you referring to with your statement? :thumbdown:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

clumberug said:


> Don't know if I th will soften but you could use it to male Wildlife Rescue Nests. Easy and quick and it will work for the animals. It will get washed often.


Great idea for ALL unloved yarns!

Wildlife Rescue Nests: http://wildliferescuenests.weebly.com/

On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/wildliferescuenests

Bev's Country Cottage: http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/nest.html

Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wildlife-rescue-nest-2


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> ... To the attic for me, where it is less likely that stating anything is offensive to most...that is why *so few of us even post anywhere else any more.*


Sadly, there's more than a kernel of truth to that. 
In the last 24 hours and despite being online for more than 12 of those, I've posted fewer than a dozen times outside The Attic; I didn't bother counting the ones in it. Been having great fun though and plenty of laughs, so all's well.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

My GD once asked for very specific colors in a sweater. The only company that made that particular combo was RHSS. I made it, not liking the feel then, but when I washed it it was as soft as could be! I rarely use softener so it had to be the washing and drying. The best part was when I gave it to her, she said "Grama, this is sooooo soft!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> If I don't like the way it feels, I don't use it.


same here :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Susabella said:


> My GD once asked for very specific colors in a sweater. The only company that made that particular combo was RHSS. I made it, not liking the feel then, but when I washed it it was as soft as could be! I rarely use softener so it had to be the washing and drying. The best part was when I gave it to her, she said "Grama, this is sooooo soft!


 :thumbup: so glad it all worked out for both of you :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Susabella said:


> My GD once asked for very specific colors in a sweater. The only company that made that particular combo was RHSS. I made it, not liking the feel then, but when I washed it it was as soft as could be! I rarely use softener so it had to be the washing and drying. The best part was when I gave it to her, she said "Grama, this is sooooo soft!


Sweet!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> and we get tired of reading your complaints too. If you don't like it, why do you do it? Pot to kettle here


Like you and others have said then just don't read them!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Louette said:


> Like you and others have said then just don't read them!


kind of hard not to read your complaints when you put them on a thread we are all involved in.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

That goes both ways chickki.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Louette said:


> That goes both ways chickki.


Your turn will come. Many have come to the attic after getting the boot.
Enjoy it!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Your turn will come. Many have come to the attic after getting the boot.
> Enjoy it!


Thank you, I shall.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Louette said:


> Thank you, I shall.


You had to comment?? Weren't you the one that couldn't understand the nastiness?? You wished a warm and peaceful night..yet with the sun rise so does your attitude.

If you truly want to lighten up, mayhaps you should follow your own advise??! Have a warm and peaceful day!! Joy, joy,joy!!!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I use RHSS for many things. I don't understand why people complain about it so much. It's a wonderful yarn and so many colors! There are yarns that are much worse out there, I know because I've tried them. 

RHSS made in USA. :thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

What the hell is wrong with you??? She said my day would come and to enjoy it so I said I shall, how was that being nasty? I guess I just don't get it. I sincerely wished someone a warm and peaceful night. Where are you getting that that was nasty?


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

cah said:


> I use RHSS for many things. I don't understand why people complain about it so much. It's a wonderful yarn and so many colors! There are yarns that are much worse out there, I know because I've tried them.
> 
> RHSS made in USA. :thumbup:


I think that's the point. If you enjoy it and don't mind working with it then I think it wonderful. You are right there are some really horrible yarns out there. I bought some several years ago at Big Lots and tried it....not so hot so I donated it. I thought if someone else didn't like it they could just dump it.
RRSS has a lot of great colors that are hard to find elsewhere. So enjoy your needle work in whatever yarn you like.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Louette said:



> I think that's the point. If you enjoy it and don't mind working with it then I think it wonderful. You are right there are some really horrible yarns out there. I bought some several years ago at Big Lots and tried it....not so hot so I donated it. I thought if someone else didn't like it they could just dump it.
> RRSS has a lot of great colors that are hard to find elsewhere. So enjoy your needle work in whatever yarn you like.


RRSS?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> ... RHSS made in USA. :thumbup:


For those interested, I was curious when someone made a blanket statement that all Red Heart yarns are US made, so I asked last week if it was true; it's not. This is the answer I got. 
"The following yarns are USA made
SuperSaver
Super Tweed 
Fiesta
With Love
Classic
Team Spirit
Medley
Light  n- Lofty
Stellar
Some of the other USA lines have been discontinued so I did not list them."


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> RRSS?


Red Heart Super Saver


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> RRSS?


Red Rider Super Saver

Red Rover Silky Slitheren

RepubliCON Red Slippery Slope

Aw, heck, I dunno !!

~~~


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

KroSha said:


> Red Rider Super Saver
> 
> Red Rover Silky Slitheren
> 
> ...


Maybe it's Really Rough Squeaky String :lol:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Gosh I guess I'm the only one here who's made a mistake. Sorry I have confused you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have not used it but have read lots of comments that it softens with washing.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

My daughter in law brought out an afghan I made her 25 years ago and it was Red Heart yarn. No pilling and it was as soft as baby yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Louette said:


> Gosh I guess I'm the only one here who's made a mistake. Sorry I have confused you.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :?: :?:

Since you didn't use Quote Reply, I - at least - haven't a clue to whom you're responding.

As for mistakes, anyone who claims never to make any is a bald-faced liar. Everyone makes mistakes.

I don't see any confusion, but that may be because I'm usually confused about something or other.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Maybe it's Really Rough Squeaky String :lol:


Good one!!! :thumbup: 
And some of the comments make clear that _some_ folks agree with you.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: :?: :?:
> 
> Since you didn't use Quote Reply, I - at least - haven't a clue to whom you're responding.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I make more that my share but I guess today it would be responding to things I shouldn't. 
I feel bad for the OP who just asked a simple question. Bless her heart. I do hope your day is pleasant and you can enjoy some needle work.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Red Heart Super Saver


I know it was a typo JJ. I was just having fun.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Louette said:


> Gosh I guess I'm the only one here who's made a mistake. Sorry I have confused you.


Just joshing with you, chill out!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sadly, there's more than a kernel of truth to that.
> In the last 24 hours and despite being online for more than 12 of those, I've posted fewer than a dozen times outside The Attic; I didn't bother counting the ones in it. Been having great fun though and plenty of laughs, so all's well.


12 hours on-line...when do you sleep, eat, or do whatever needs to be done. I could never stay on-line more than an hour....maybe two, if the weather is rainy, etc. Wow!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Red Rider Super Saver
> 
> Red Rover Silky Slitheren
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> 12 hours on-line...when do you sleep, eat, or do whatever needs to be done. I could never stay on-line more than an hour....maybe two, if the weather is rainy, etc. Wow!


I eat while typing with one finger instead of all ten. 
I went to sleep at 7 AM and got up at 9:30 AM; that was unusual, even for me. My normal is to bed around 4 AM and up noonish; retired since 2002.
I *do* very little - less than the minimum amount of housework, almost none of the cooking/shopping, laundry every few weeks. I admit to being more addicted to KP than to actual knitting. I'm a lost cause!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

What the H is wrong with me?? Thanks for asking...

Well for starters..my back is bothering me, which has thrown my gait off, causing a little knee and hip pain. My neck is a little stiff, must of slept crooked. I think that covers it....oh and BPC people irritate my pain...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> What the H is wrong with me?? Thanks for asking...
> 
> Well for starters..my back is bothering me, which has thrown my gait off, causing a little knee and hip pain. My neck is a little stiff, must of slept crooked. I think that covers it....oh and BPC people irritate my pain...


Sending you a hug, big girl!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice evening!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Well..I guess we are even..everyone is tired of someone's crap...


 :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

NewKnitter15 wrote:
:thumbup: 
_____________________________________________________________
chrisjac

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> NewKnitter15 wrote:
> :thumbup:
> _____________________________________________________________
> chrisjac


Couldn't delete, you don't want to know what I had in there before.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Couldn't delete, you don't want to know what I had in there before.


I couldn't decide whether to go with the smiley face or the thumbs up!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Couldn't delete, you don't want to know what I had in there before.


Oops, I thought you were agreeing with me - I agreed everyone was getting tired of everyone's crap - didn't think that would warrant a nasty reply --


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Oops, I thought you were agreeing with me - I agreed everyone was getting tired of everyone's crap - didn't think that would warrant a nasty reply --


It was nothing concerning you..really..I asked, and she told...but..it was better it went unsaid here...,.happy knitting..


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Jessica-Jean.....No, you are not a lost cause--but, I sure couldn't go without sleep like you do...guess the older I get, the more sleep I require....although many nights this doesn't happen! Thank heavens for melatonin! Just take care of yourself.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nittin Nana said:


> I was given some Red Heart Super Saver 100% Acrlyic yarn for free. I started to knit a hat for my son. I don't like knitting with the yarn, it's scratchy. Here are my questions. Will it soften after washing with softener? Will it pill?


I often use it. I wash it and it does soften. I find that it wears like iron and lasts for years. It isn't as soft to work with but I have made sweaters and hats, mittens and lots of scarves. It is especially good if you use a larger set of needles or a larger hook if you are crocheting. That is not written in stone either. I have made some wonderful things with tighter stitches. jmo.

I don't agree with those who tell others that their way is the only right way. It happened to me when I was a new member and I was really bothered by that attitude. It made me feel insecure until I thought about it and made up my mind I would do what I felt was right for me. We are all individuals and to each his own way.

I have had some people, one especially disagree very definitely with my use of this yarn, but some of my stashbuster coats of many colors including the one in my avatar are made from that yarn. The first one I made years ago still looks like new.

I think that it is up to each of us what yarn we like and what we can afford to use and what it is for.

I am inclined to be a maverick in many ways. Someone says I can't or shouldn't do it I immediately want to.

I also use other yarns, but rarely l00% wool. There are some wonderful acrylic or other non wool yarns nowadays, and it depends on the person doing it and what it is for. I know there are people who don't agree with me, but it works for me.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I often use it. I wash it and it does soften. I find that it wears like iron and lasts for years. It isn't as soft to work with but I have made sweaters and hats, mittens and lots of scarves. It is especially good if you use a larger set of needles or a larger hook if you are crocheting. That is not written in stone either. I have made some wonderful things with tighter stitches. jmo.
> 
> I don't agree with those who tell others that their way is the only right way. It happened to me when I was a new member and I was really bothered by that attitude. It made me feel insecure until I thought about it and made up my mind I would do what I felt was right for me. We are all individuals and to each his own way.
> 
> ...


Nicely done and well stated.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Maybe it's Really Rough Squeaky String :lol:


HAR HAR HAR HAR ! ! !

~~~


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I often use it. I wash it and it does soften. I find that it wears like iron and lasts for years. It isn't as soft to work with but I have made sweaters and hats, mittens and lots of scarves. It is especially good if you use a larger set of needles or a larger hook if you are crocheting. That is not written in stone either. I have made some wonderful things with tighter stitches. jmo.
> 
> I don't agree with those who tell others that their way is the only right way. It happened to me when I was a new member and I was really bothered by that attitude. It made me feel insecure until I thought about it and made up my mind I would do what I felt was right for me. We are all individuals and to each his own way.
> 
> ...


Very well stated. I agree totally.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not sure there is a "right" or "wrong" way of doing some things--that's why we have choices and grateful that we can make our own choice. If we were all alike--wouldn't this be a boring world? It is important, in my opinion, that we respect the opinion of others--but, we do should do what feels "right" for us as individuals. How wonderful we have so many yarns out there--truly something for everyone! Rainy day here--need it desperately. Have a good weekend KP'ers!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> What the H is wrong with me?? Thanks for asking...
> 
> Well for starters..my back is bothering me, which has thrown my gait off, causing a little knee and hip pain. My neck is a little stiff, must of slept crooked. I think that covers it....oh and BPC people irritate my pain...


 :?: :?: what does BPC stand for....I don't text, so am unaware of many shortcuts for words. Thanks.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Quote from Designer123 from previous page.....

"I don't agree with those who tell others that their way is the only right way. It happened to me when I was a new member and I was really bothered by that attitude. It made me feel insecure until I thought about it and made up my mind I would do what I felt was right for me. We are all individuals and to each his own way." 


I agree. When I first joined KP I was told (by well-meaning knitters, of course) that the ONLY yarn that would be appropriate/acceptable to use to knit a blanket for my son would be acrylic. I suffered through a miserable month of knitting 6 pounds of Caron acrylic yarn into the most stiff and uncomfortable blanket.... My hands were raw from knitting with this stiff yarn. I washed it, dried it and no change. It was a total disappointment as I did not enjoy knitting it and it was not "cozy" as I had intended it to be but rough and scratchy.

I have since knitted him another blanket that he loves and I am proud to know he is now cozy in his soft blanket while away at college.

We all have different opinions, experiences and preferences. That's what is so great about KP... We can share our thoughts, get lots of feedback and make the choice that is best for our own needs and our own projects! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Quote from Designer123 from previous page.....
> 
> "I don't agree with those who tell others that their way is the only right way. It happened to me when I was a new member and I was really bothered by that attitude. It made me feel insecure until I thought about it and made up my mind I would do what I felt was right for me. We are all individuals and to each his own way."
> 
> ...


Sure thing, Amy.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

interesting that there is a reverse gear!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

N


chrisjac said:


> Sure thing, Amy.


I use Caron quite often. It is a nice soft yarn, wears well, and most people like the feel. The other thing I think people fail, at times, to consider, is a lot of us knit for various charities..mos t have rules or requests of what fibers they require. Mostly I have found they request or require acrylic, not natural or mixed fibers. We respect that.

If you don't particularly like a yarn or the feel, I would donate it or find a charity that would welcome your items made from RHSS. Our animal shelter loves little blankets for the animals, since our winter is on the way they will be needing more. I often buy old blankets, quilts or pillow cases from Goodwill..I cut the blankets into useable sizes and finish the edges..same with quilts, the pillow cases I stuff..left over yarn from projects, fabric scraps from projects.. Fiberfill whatever I have or find... I even had people give me old throw pillows, I use them for the stuffing too...

There is or seems to be many places your RHSS would be welcome.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Sure thing, Amy.


Not what was stated when completed and son's reaction to it. :roll:
And yet continued to use it (both the afghan and the yarn).
And liked Caron better than RH.



AmyKnits said:


> This is my "Bama Bound Afghan" that I just completed for my oldest son to take with him to the University of Alabama.
> 
> I say it is a bittersweet finish because I began this blanket for him on the day of his HS graduation and computed that I would be able to finish it in time for him to move 1000 miles away to Tuscaloosa Alabama. I wanted him to have a "hug from Mom" with him.... in the form of a blanket. I think I (subconsciously, perhaps) knitted a bit slower than normal (as a delay of the inevitable) but it is finished earlier than expected as he is not leaving for another two weeks.
> 
> ...





AmyKnits said:


> I know what you mean, I usually worry that people won't appreciate the time, money and work my projects take and worry that they won't take good care of them... laundering correctly, etc.
> 
> However, in this case I hope it gets used soooo much that it comes home with him next spring in tatters. I will be happy to make my wonderful son another and another and another.





AmyKnits said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you all for your wonderful, kind and supportive comments. I could hardly WAIT to post this one for the very reason that I KNEW in my heart all of you would understand.
> 
> When I started the blanket, almost four weeks ago, I mentioned to my non-knitting friends that I was undertaking this project for my son. I wanted to send him off with a "hug" from his Mom and a little piece of me to have when he is away from home. My BFF said "Why don't you buy one of those fleece ones when you get there for him?" another couldn't understand WHY I would spend nearly a month knitting a blanket for him.... don't you have one you could send with him that you already have?
> 
> ...


When asked what yarn to use ---


AmyKnits said:


> I just completed a blanket for my son in Caron One Pound yarn... similar to red heart but in my opinion, not as "plasticky" feeling.
> 
> Now I WANT to try the Brava that Katrinka suggested. BTW... gorgeous work.


*** When asked about Caron One Pound ---


AmyKnits said:


> Wow! YOU have me beat. I knitted a mosaic afghan for my son who is 6'6" and only used six pounds.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-98078-1.html
> 
> *I love it for an inexpensive "work horse" yarn for many projects. Fabulous for afghans, great for baby blankets, baby items, etc. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it for something that will be washed and dried and will wear for years and years.*


*** When asked about ball winding (with pictures of One Pounders Used) ---


AmyKnits said:


> Yes, there are yarn ball winders, but for goodness sake... what in the world are you doing winding a skein of Caron One Pound, woman!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I don't think you will find a winder that will accommodate that large of a skein... most winders are meant to wind about 200 yds. of worsted weight at MOST.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> N
> 
> I use Caron quite often. It is a nice soft yarn, wears well, and most people like the feel. The other thing I think people fail, at times, to consider, is a lot of us knit for various charities..mos t have rules or requests of what fibers they require. Mostly I have found they request or require acrylic, not natural or mixed fibers. We respect that.
> 
> If you don't particularly like a yarn or the feel, I would donate it or find a charity that would welcome your items made from RHSS. Our animal shelter loves little blankets for the animals, since our winter is on the way they will be needing more. I often buy old blankets, quilts or pillow cases from Goodwill..I cut the blankets into useable sizes and finish the edges..same with quip s.


I am finding so many patterns from different designers who use Caron yarns. It is soft and wears well. I've never seen "raw hands" on any knitter I know.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chickkie said:


> interesting that there is a reverse gear!


Always! :roll: :roll:

Now I wonder how the people that were thanked feels now with this recent comment/commentary.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I enjoy it. Haven't had any problems. I use it doubled in slippers and they wear well. Since I am wearing socks I haven't noticed any scratchiness and they wash and dry well. Closest thing to a problem I have found is that after a lot of wear my slippers will be a bit stretched, but not to the point that they are dangerous to wear.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

chrisjac wrote:
Sure thing, Amy.

galaxycraft wrote:
Not what was stated when completed and son's reaction to it. 
And yet continued to use it (both the afghan and the yarn).
And liked Caron better than RH. (end quote)

Oh wow!!! I have followed Amy's suggestions, on occasion, regarding yarns to use (or not to use) for projects etc. Her latest post has just placed her credibility in jeopardy. I won't be so easily lead in future.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

It's a matter of personal preference. I hate it but I have other friends that like it. I personally would dump it. But they say one man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Nanknit said:


> chrisjac wrote:
> Sure thing, Amy.
> 
> galaxycraft wrote:
> ...


Seemingly speaking with a fork-ed tongue!

~~~


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Great quotes galaxycraft. :thumbup: Now which Amy are we supposed believe?


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

orilliastitcher said:


> I enjoy it. Haven't had any problems. I use it doubled in slippers and they wear well. Since I am wearing socks I haven't noticed any scratchiness and they wash and dry well. Closest thing to a problem I have found is that after a lot of wear my slippers will be a bit stretched, but not to the point that they are dangerous to wear.


I am responding about the Red Heart Super Saver, which I enjoy. The Caron is another one I enjoy. I am confused at the turn the topic has taken, so I thought I should clarify which yarn I am describing my experience with.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> I am responding about the Red Heart Super Saver, which I enjoy. The Caron is another one I enjoy. I am confused at the turn the topic has taken, so I thought I should clarify which yarn I am describing my experience with.


Both are wonderful choices.  :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cah said:


> Great quotes galaxycraft. :thumbup: Now which Amy are we supposed believe?


Wasn't much of a liar/manipulator back then ---


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Here, I will throw a real spanner in the works and say that my go-to yarn is Bernat Premium. It is easy to work with, soft, durable, has rich colours, and I absolutely love it. Plus it is $4.99 for a humongous ball of yarn and I can't beat that can I.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> I am responding about the Red Heart Super Saver, which I enjoy. The Caron is another one I enjoy. I am confused at the turn the topic has taken, so I thought I should clarify which yarn I am describing my experience with.


You're doing fine. Both yarns are great to use. I have used them also with no problem RHSS becomes so soft after washing. Caron soft is soft from the beginning, no raw hands here. I'm happy to join you!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> Here, I will throw a real spanner in the works and say that my go-to yarn is Bernat Premium. It is easy to work with, soft, durable, has rich colours, and I absolutely love it. Plus it is $4.99 for a humongous ball of yarn and I can't beat that can I.


I use quite a bit of Bernat, actually a lot. I haven't see that one. Where did you purchase that at?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I use quite a bit of Bernat, actually a lot. I haven't see that one. Where did you purchase that at?


It is now discontinued.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> It is now discontinued.


Nuts!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I use quite a bit of Bernat, actually a lot. I haven't see that one. Where did you purchase that at?


I buy this at Walmart. They actually have some really nice yarns there. I haven't looked in the yarn department for a couple of months now, I am trying so hard to behave. I see a few people saying it has been discontinued. I will be very sad to see it go. On the other hand, there are so many wonderful yarns to use, I'll be fine.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> I buy this at Walmart. They actually have some really nice yarns there. I haven't looked in the yarn department for a couple of months now, I am trying so hard to behave. I see a few people saying it has been discontinued. I will be very sad to see it go. On the other hand, there are so many wonderful yarns to use, I'll be fine.


Yes you will be fine. There are other 100% acrylic yarns in the Bernat Line that are wonderful (As well as other manufacturers). 
:thumbup:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! That story sure has changed. I wonder which, if any, is to be believed?

Galaxy, you are good!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Wow! That story sure has changed. I wonder which, if any, is to be believed?
> 
> Galaxy, you are good!


The other lie in the statement ---
"When I first joined KP I was told (by well-meaning knitters, of course) that the ONLY yarn that would be appropriate/acceptable to use to knit a blanket for my son would be acrylic."
Not true --- It was only stated that the Pattern used/Pattern recommended was created for RH using RHSS was only thing mentioned.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I often use it. I wash it and it does soften. I find that it wears like iron and lasts for years. It isn't as soft to work with but I have made sweaters and hats, mittens and lots of scarves. It is especially good if you use a larger set of needles or a larger hook if you are crocheting. That is not written in stone either. I have made some wonderful things with tighter stitches. jmo.
> 
> I don't agree with those who tell others that their way is the only right way. It happened to me when I was a new member and I was really bothered by that attitude. It made me feel insecure until I thought about it and made up my mind I would do what I felt was right for me. We are all individuals and to each his own way.
> 
> ...


Well stated...your work is lovely no matter what yarn you use...
:thumbup:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in.... I started a thread a few months ago called "a controversial question" that ended up being about everybody's favorite acrylic yarn. I prefer working with acrylics myself and wanted recommendations. You may want to check it out, lot of useful information.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

books said:


> Just wanted to chime in.... I started a thread a few months ago called "a controversial question" that ended up being about everybody's favorite acrylic yarn. I prefer working with acrylics myself and wanted recommendations. You may want to check it out, lot of useful information.


And the thread that I started "Yikes, It's Acrylic" was so much fun and all the folks were showing the wonderful knitting with every Acrylic yarns. It was great!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

books said:


> Just wanted to chime in.... I started a thread a few months ago called "a controversial question" that ended up being about everybody's favorite acrylic yarn. I prefer working with acrylics myself and wanted recommendations. You may want to check it out, lot of useful information.


Good thread


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> And the thread that I started "Yikes, It's Acrylic" was so much fun and all the folks were showing the wonderful knitting with every Acrylic yarns. It was great!


That was a great thread!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> That was a great thread!


Loovveee it! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> That was a great thread!


Wait, wait, I know that beautiful pattern. It will come to me ..... soon.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Katsch said:


> That was a great thread!


Wow! Gorgeous. I love the colour.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Wait, wait, I know that beautiful pattern. It will come to me ..... soon.


Haha!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Haha!


You Ruched it! Don't you just want to start a Thread "Conquering Ruching by Kathy" ?

I have to save up some money and buy that book!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Haha!


Just jumping in to say to Kathy - that's lovely and a great colour :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> chrisjac wrote:
> Sure thing, Amy.
> 
> galaxycraft wrote:
> ...


Only her latest posts? Boy do you have some catching up to do! It is RARE that ANY of her posts are at all credible. I'm not going to tiptoe here - she FLAT OUT LIES. If there is anything she posts that can be believed, you can't believe it because of all the other crap she makes up.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Haha!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Haha!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> That was a great thread!


Wow, you mean you can Ruche? I didn't know there was another person who could do that?!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You Ruched it! Don't you just want to start a Thread "Conquering Ruching by Kathy" ?
> 
> I have to save up some money and buy that book!


You are funny. The pattern is ruched.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Mo,
So glad to see you are back and what a lovely avatar. Very special!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Quote from Designer123 from previous page.....
> 
> "I don't agree with those who tell others that their way is the only right way. It happened to me when I was a new member and I was really bothered by that attitude. It made me feel insecure until I thought about it and made up my mind I would do what I felt was right for me. We are all individuals and to each his own way."
> 
> ...


=====================
That is interesting Amy - most of the negative remarks were yours. I nearly left KP. I decided that I would not allow anyone to make me feel insignificant or foolish for using acrylics or for any other reason on this forum. Since then I have avoided reading most of your posts.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> =====================
> That is interesting Amy - most of the negative remarks were yours. I nearly left KP. I decided that I would not allow anyone to make me feel insignificant or foolish for using acrylics or for any other reason on this forum. Since then I have avoided reading most of your posts.


You are not alone. I was thinking of leaving soon after I joined, due to her and her constant degrading of yarn and downright horrid remarks about acrylic and those who use it, especially for charity.

I stayed because I enjoyed just looking at pics..then found a group that shared my then silent, feeling about her.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

This makes very interesting reading and is a real eye opener. I think I see where the problem is. I see someone in a new light now. Thanks for the links Galaxycraft.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Haha!


Your work is so pretty. Love the design and colour.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> And the thread that I started "Yikes, It's Acrylic" was so much fun and all the folks were showing the wonderful knitting with every Acrylic yarns. It was great!


Yes Christine. That is one of the best threads ever since I joined KP. So very many members shared photos of their finished projects in acrylic yarn and all are wonderful. I recommend to anyone who has not read the thread/topic that you should take some time to look at all the pictures. It's truly inspiring.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=7707096&t=352282

Yikes, It's Acrylic.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Did someone say acrylic? :lol: 

Seriously, thats another great knit Kathy, and the "yikes" thread was really good, too. I have no idea if we can get Red Heart Super Saver this side of the pond, but I'd really like to try some :thumbup:


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Only her latest posts? Boy do you have some catching up to do! It is RARE that ANY of her posts are at all credible. I'm not going to tiptoe here - she FLAT OUT LIES. If there is anything she posts that can be believed, you can't believe it because of all the other crap she makes up.


Sometimes it takes a sledge hammer to get through to me lol!! I tried to 'be kind' in my interpretation of her forceful and at times demeaning posts..... I excused her behavior by thinking that perhaps she had had a tough day, perhaps she was tired, sick, upset...etc. I have a different view now.....not pointed out by anyone else but through her posts and by my own 'lightbulb' moment. It is sad to watch someone crash and burn. As the saying goes....'If you are going to lie you have to have a very good memory'. Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I think we all are. When I posted my comment I purposely quoted another knitter who said the same thing.... MANY people said the same thing, FYI. Yes. It is my opinion and suggestion that I shared. The OP asked for our opinions and I would estimate the replies are about 50/50 in favor and against. Nothing "sinister" going on here. No reason to "call out" anyone for sharing their own opinion and or suggestion....
> 
> Rule number one on the forum rules is to "be polite" when posting. I realize the Attic is an exception.... Those who post there are free to call others names, criticize their work, call each other fat and insult other's appearances. The Main page is for helpful and polite conversation (including personal opinions) Just a friendly reminder.
> 
> ...


Why are you dragging The Attic over to this thread and slamming the section and people who post there? And you're writing lies. Shame on you.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Why are you dragging The Attic over to this thread and slamming the section and people who post there? And you're writing lies. Shame on you.


I totally agree - her posts are crap.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey Mo!! How are you!! Missed ya!

Amy can not help it. She needs to be the axis on which KP turns.

Repeatedly...she seems to evolved into this pathetic woman, again, I think something happened causing her to have to try to hold on to "appearances". To present life as great, and fabricates what she interprets as doing so.

I remember the acrylic topic..fun!! Did AK miss that?? How can she not realize how many useand like acrylic and still look down her nose at acrylic, and make rude comments on it...doesn't care who she insults or causes hurt...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Hey Mo!! How are you!! Missed ya!
> 
> Amy can not help it. She needs to be the axis on which KP turns.
> 
> ...


The "Yikes, it's Acrylic" is alive and well! It is still going with lovely folk sharing their work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I CO last night a commissioned piece for a customer. She wanted the same colors as the pattern in the book. I searched for similar colors in a less expensive yarn but could not find anything. I also did not want to take a ton of time looking, as time is money. I ended up buying the yarn the pattern called for, Madeline Tosh DK; 100% superwash merino wool. Three skeins for $70.00 including shipping. I wound the skeins yesterday and did find one knot, to be honest I know one knot is acceptable but angers me at that price. I CO last night and I am enjoying the feel of the yarn but will tell you this will be one expensive scarf/infinity with my labor included. I know the woman does not mind as she is my hairdresser and we barter. My last barter with her was $250.00 and it is nice to go and have my hair colored, high lighted and cut without putting out the cash. I know I had to knit the item but I am always knitting anyway. I have some substitute yarn to use and will make this scarf/infinity again to compare the yarns.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> The "Yikes, it's Acrylic" is alive and well! It is still going with lovely folk sharing their work.


Wow! I must check it out again!! I lost it in all my watched topics!! Christine that was the best topic ever!

Can you come up with another topic similar?? Like...Christmas... Or mitts...or on you know...you excellent in starting wonderful threads...just look at the pets one in the attic....please do come up with another....fun, fun ,fun!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Sure thing, Amy.


OMGosh...

Doesn't even know how...

...to quit

...when she's BEHIND ! !

~~~


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I CO last night a commissioned piece for a customer. She wanted the same colors as the pattern in the book. I searched for similar colors in a less expensive yarn but could not find anything. I also did not want to take a ton of time looking, as time is money. I ended up buying the yarn the pattern called for, Madeline Tosh DK; 100% superwash merino wool. Three skeins for $70.00 including shipping. I wound the skeins yesterday and did find one knot, to be honest I know one knot is acceptable but angers me at that price. I CO last night and I am enjoying the feel of the yarn but will tell you this will be one expensive scarf/infinity with my labor included. I know the woman does not mind as she is my hairdresser and we barter. My last barter with her was $250.00 and it is nice to go and have my hair colored, high lighted and cut without putting out the cash. I know I had to knit the item but I am always knitting anyway. I have some substitute yarn to use and will make this scarf/infinity again to compare the yarns.


Soooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I CO last night a commissioned piece for a customer. She wanted the same colors as the pattern in the book. I searched for similar colors in a less expensive yarn but could not find anything. I also did not want to take a ton of time looking, as time is money. I ended up buying the yarn the pattern called for, Madeline Tosh DK; 100% superwash merino wool. Three skeins for $70.00 including shipping. I wound the skeins yesterday and did find one knot, to be honest I know one knot is acceptable but angers me at that price. I CO last night and I am enjoying the feel of the yarn but will tell you this will be one expensive scarf/infinity with my labor included. I know the woman does not mind as she is my hairdresser and we barter. My last barter with her was $250.00 and it is nice to go and have my hair colored, high lighted and cut without putting out the cash. I know I had to knit the item but I am always knitting anyway. I have some substitute yarn to use and will make this scarf/infinity again to compare the yarns.


You are officially addicted to that book :lol:

Looking forward to seeing the completed item which will be very soon going by your track record :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> You are officially addicted to that book :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the completed item which will be very soon going by your track record :thumbup:


That I am! :| 
Is there a 12 step program for me?

I was afraid of this pattern because the border is knit with the rest but placed my balls of yarn in three separate zip locks and all is well.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I CO last night a commissioned piece for a customer. She wanted the same colors as the pattern in the book. I searched for similar colors in a less expensive yarn but could not find anything. I also did not want to take a ton of time looking, as time is money. I ended up buying the yarn the pattern called for, Madeline Tosh DK; 100% superwash merino wool. Three skeins for $70.00 including shipping. I wound the skeins yesterday and did find one knot, to be honest I know one knot is acceptable but angers me at that price. I CO last night and I am enjoying the feel of the yarn but will tell you this will be one expensive scarf/infinity with my labor included. I know the woman does not mind as she is my hairdresser and we barter. My last barter with her was $250.00 and it is nice to go and have my hair colored, high lighted and cut without putting out the cash. I know I had to knit the item but I am always knitting anyway. I have some substitute yarn to use and will make this scarf/infinity again to compare the yarns.


Good barter Kathy, and your top is gorgeous. I have knitted some AG Dolls clothes for a friend, and her husband crafted me a double holder for my yarn. It's used when I knit with two balls. By the way, the doll clothes were knit with acrylic yarn and so is the yarn on the holder...lol..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

edithann said:


> Good barter Kathy, and your top is gorgeous. I have knitted some AG Dolls clothes for a friend, and her husband crafted me a doble holder for my yarn. It's used when I knit with two balls. By the way, the doll clothes were knit with acrylic yarn and so is the yarn on the holder...lol..


How awesome is that?!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Katsch said:


> That I am! :|
> Is there a 12 step program for me?
> 
> I was afraid of this pattern because the border is knit with the rest but placed my balls of yarn in three separate zip locks and all is well.


Looking good, love the colours.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

edithann said:


> Good barter Kathy, and your top is gorgeous. I have knitted some AG Dolls clothes for a friend, and her husband crafted me a double holder for my yarn. It's used when I knit with two balls. By the way, the doll clothes were knit with acrylic yarn and so is the yarn on the holder...lol..


Looks like you got a great barter too.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

amanda81164 said:


> Looks like you got a great barter too.


 :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> How awesome is that?!


 :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Good barter Kathy, and your top is gorgeous. I have knitted some AG Dolls clothes for a friend, and her husband crafted me a double holder for my yarn. It's used when I knit with two balls. By the way, the doll clothes were knit with acrylic yarn and so is the yarn on the holder...lol..


That is very clever.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> That is very clever.


 :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

edithann said:


> Good barter Kathy, and your top is gorgeous. I have knitted some AG Dolls clothes for a friend, and her husband crafted me a double holder for my yarn. It's used when I knit with two balls. By the way, the doll clothes were knit with acrylic yarn and so is the yarn on the holder...lol..


Wonderful - love the colour of that yarn


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I CO last night a commissioned piece for a customer. She wanted the same colors as the pattern in the book. I searched for similar colors in a less expensive yarn but could not find anything. I also did not want to take a ton of time looking, as time is money. I ended up buying the yarn the pattern called for, Madeline Tosh DK; 100% superwash merino wool. Three skeins for $70.00 including shipping. I wound the skeins yesterday and did find one knot, to be honest I know one knot is acceptable but angers me at that price. I CO last night and I am enjoying the feel of the yarn but will tell you this will be one expensive scarf/infinity with my labor included. I know the woman does not mind as she is my hairdresser and we barter. My last barter with her was $250.00 and it is nice to go and have my hair colored, high lighted and cut without putting out the cash. I know I had to knit the item but I am always knitting anyway. I have some substitute yarn to use and will make this scarf/infinity again to compare the yarns.


It's looking great already. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

edithann said:


> Good barter Kathy, and your top is gorgeous. I have knitted some AG Dolls clothes for a friend, and her husband crafted me a double holder for my yarn. It's used when I knit with two balls. By the way, the doll clothes were knit with acrylic yarn and so is the yarn on the holder...lol..


That's a good deal for everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Wonderful - love the colour of that yarn


Thanks Trish, red is my favorite color...
:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> That's a good deal for everyone. :thumbup:


 :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

laceweight said:


> Life's too short to knit with unpleasant yarn!


I totally agree. I am so disappointed with Red Heart yarn, doesn't matter if it will soften up after washing, it does not feel nice to knit or crochet with. Of course it is the yarn I learned to knit with more more than 50 years ago, I am thinking it was even wool then???


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well there are two things I suggest you do with Red heart Before and after you work with it...before you start take your labels off place Skeins in old stockings tie a knot(make the knot snug but not too tight) toss in washer then run twice in dryer on low heat...then it will be soft to work with...
When your are done with the project you toss it in the washer again then dry again on low heat...the first time softens it but also loosens it so you will have less after washing stretch in whatever you make with it...the second time after the item is made will set your stitches...have fun with it... I have been using Red Heart yarn this way for years and it is the only acrylic yarn I will use...one last tip Remember to always use low heat when drying any acrylic yarn or it will come out as a solid plastic as the heat will melt the yarn....


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

frankie2963 said:


> Well there are two things I suggest you do with Red heart Before and after you work with it...before you start take your labels off place Skeins in old stockings tie a knot(make the knot snug but not too tight) toss in washer then run twice in dryer on low heat...then it will be soft to work with...
> When your are done with the project you toss it in the washer again then dry again on low heat...the first time softens it but also loosens it so you will have less after washing stretch in whatever you make with it...the second time after the item is made will set your stitches...have fun with it... I have been using Red Heart yarn this way for years and it is the only acrylic yarn I will use...one last tip Remember to always use low heat when drying any acrylic yarn or it will come out as a solid plastic as the heat will melt the yarn....


WOW, you are a very patient person!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

frankie2963 said:


> Well there are two things I suggest you do with Red heart Before and after you work with it...before you start take your labels off place Skeins in old stockings tie a knot(make the knot snug but not too tight) toss in washer then run twice in dryer on low heat...then it will be soft to work with...
> When your are done with the project you toss it in the washer again then dry again on low heat...the first time softens it but also loosens it so you will have less after washing stretch in whatever you make with it...the second time after the item is made will set your stitches...have fun with it... I have been using Red Heart yarn this way for years and it is the only acrylic yarn I will use...one last tip Remember to always use low heat when drying any acrylic yarn or it will come out as a solid plastic as the heat will melt the yarn....


This is interesting and I'm definitely going to try it.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

EweLaLa said:


> WOW, you are a very patient person!


Actually I was given well over a couple thousand dollars worth of yarn by my cousin when her mother died it had been stored in the attic and the garage in garbage bags and cardboard boxes without tops so they were quite dirty when I got them... That was the fastest way to wash them all without getting them tangled as I prefer to not have to untangle them all at the end of the washing... I even washed the wool yarns this way but did them on extra delicate in a front loading washer and then air dried them hanging on a dying rack instead of putting them in the dryer...


----------

